# Drex's Poetry



## AgentDrex (Dec 10, 2012)

Just a few of my short poems.  Nothing great and nothing worth publishing anywhere else so perhaps someone here will enjoy them.


*Let Me Out*

How did you do that?
I have to ask.
You talk about the future,
By bringing up the past. 
Don't you know?
It's over and done.
What's dead is dead,
Why bring it up? 
I was a loser,
You told me so.
Now you tell me to stay,
When I want to go. 
I've come to terms,
With our loss.
I'm leaving now,
Since the arguing won't stop. 
Don't get in my way,
Please shut your mouth.
Open the door,
And let me out.*Lipstick Scarred*

Lipstick scarred 
Memories of her
Dust cloud following closely
Behind her as she leaves
Me for another town
Another face
Another dollar
A different place
Can't seem to drink
Her off my mind
So clouded with lust
Left here wanting
Her back in my arms
So weak with desire
Of her breath
Down my neck
Her hands on my chest
Sinking with depression
Hopelessness
She's gone
I don't go on
To end happily


*The Hundred Year Old Tree*

from the time I was planted in the ground
 by a young boy upon a small mound
 I've watched things grow and then fall down

 I was there when the boy had grew
 took over the farm at age twenty-two
 did all the farming that he could do

 when the bank came to seize the property
 the old man left to a bigger city
 while I was left behind indefinitely

 machines that rumbled and scared me to death
 didn't cut me down like I had bet
 a mall will surround me 'til my last breath


----------



## DannyLewis (Dec 15, 2012)

Cool man, I used to write when I lived outside I posted one here a few minutes ago... I enjoy stuff like this


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 15, 2012)

Well, thank you much for reading.   I hear ya about the homelessness.  Spent my fair share of it myself.  Age 16 - 25 couch hopping, snow banks, bridges, homeless shelter.  Northern Minnesota is not the best of places to be homeless.  Looking at the possibility of that happening again.  Things have gone downhill again in my life but apparently I needed the challenge for some reason.  Rather do this in Belize if I had the choice.


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2012)

I liked all of them.    Nice job.  I hope you keep writing!


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you for the kind comment. I will need to keep writing if I want to get better.  I'm no Robert Frost.  Nor do I really need to be I guess.  I have my own style but I haven't refined it yet.  These are the ones I could post here.  My real stuff is dark and disturbing at times.


----------



## terri (Dec 16, 2012)

AgentDrex said:


> Thank you for the kind comment. I will need to keep writing if I want to get better.  I'm no Robert Frost.  Nor do I really need to be I guess.  I have my own style but I haven't refined it yet.  These are the ones I could post here.  My real stuff is dark and disturbing at times.


Sounds intriguing.  It's probably more real to you and maybe even better!    It's when we think we must self-censor or second-guess ourselves that we become in danger of losing focus of our intent.   Posting on an internet forum...? that may be a good thing, but for our real work, it's deadly.


----------



## Mully (Dec 16, 2012)

I like your poems!  Why not start a poem thread... see what is out there.... I will contribute


----------



## AgentDrex (Dec 16, 2012)

And so it has been done: http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-poetry-fix-photo-forum-potentially-nsfw.html


----------

